# Need some help to make decision



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

I would like some help from more experienced riders then me.
I have the 2011 Motobecane Sprint 54cm and I really like the bike, just want to get in to
the carbon frame.
I'm trying to decibe between the 2011 Motobecane Imortal Force or the 2011 Motobecane
Le Champion CF Ltd.
The Imortal would be in the 53cm, will I notice the diference between my 54cm Sprint?
Also would like to know the weight on the 53cm Imortal Force and on 54cmLe Champion? 
I'm pointed towards the Imortal Force.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

Any Immortal Force owners out there?
Are you happy with your bikes?
I was very happy with my previous purchase with BD.
I am still hoping that someone from BD will email me back with some answers to my
questions.
I would like to pull the trigger here but just need some answers.
Thanks in advance to someone that might help me.


----------



## chouchani (Nov 29, 2010)

The sales support team at BikesDirect do a great job answering questions like yours. There's an email address for them on the site.

The geometry for the IF and LCCF can also be found on the site. Start by looking for the effective Top Tube length on the bikes/sizes you're considering, and compare these figures with your Sprint, given that you are happy with it.

How long have you had your Sprint? Why do you want to get into a carbon frame?


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

The guys from BD actually called me back.
They answered all my questions.
I will be purchsasing the Immortal Force.
The reason I want to get the carbon frame is that this bike should be about 2 pounds less then my Sprint. I purchased my Sprint in August, it's a 2011.
Thanks for responding.


----------



## chouchani (Nov 29, 2010)

Great -- enjoy your bike. I'm sure it'll be *much* better for a "newcyclist", weighing 2 lbs less and all.

Before you buy it, all the same, you might consider just buying a lighter wheelset for your current bike. You'll feel that difference, whereas you might not (probably won't) feel the 2 lb difference in the frame weight (and stuff hung on the frame) nearly as much.

On the other hand... it really is quite a nice bike!  Enjoy!


----------



## StrongPerf (Aug 18, 2010)

I wonder what it is about the Immortal that you chose over the LeChamp CF? The LeChamp looks a little more of a modern design and a little more comfortable (higher bars) and a larger diameter seat post. Do tell why you chose the Immortal!


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

This is why I mentioned that I needed some help to make my decision.
I have been riding for a little while, August until now I have put over 1400 miles on my Sprint.
This is why I wanted to here from more experienced riders then my self, I have a couple of
buddys of mine that are in a race team, so they have mentioned that the carbon frame is a
softer ride and that less weight helps on the hills.
As mentioned on my initial post I'm deciding between the Imortal Force and Le Champion. I'm was pointed towards the Force because I read a great review on Road Bike and can only find great reviews on this bike. But StrongPerf has me now to where I was in the beguining not knowing which one to get. So to the guys that have responded to my post and anyone else. Which bike would you purchase?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

I bought a sprint in 2007. This spring I bought a Le Champ CF and like very much, the relaxed, upright ride. Yes the CF is a nicer ride over the sprint and to make it/me more upright, I bought a 80mm x 20deg stem. Yea, im a wimp, but thats what I wanted and like so far. The sprint is collecting dust now.


----------



## StrongPerf (Aug 18, 2010)

I would buy the LeChamp CF. I did.... 

Reasons:

- I liked the slightly more upright position
- the more modern looking frame
- the larger seat post 
- the paint job 
- SRAM Force components with 34/50F - 11/28R (not a choice with the Immortals)

I'm sure both are good but unless you can ride them back to back you may never know. Pick one, buy it and ride!

I have about 1000 miles on my 51cm LeChamp Inferno and love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

Not sure which bike you have.
On your post you have( I would buy Le Champ CF. I did....)
(I have about 1000 miles on my 51cm Le Champ Inferno and love it.)
Those are to different bikes, Le Champ Cf comes with Ultegra at $1495.00 and the Le Champ Inferno comes with Force at $1,795.99.
The Immortal Force comes with Ultegra at $1,595.00.
I'm already pushing it a bit at $1,595.00 don't want to go up to $1,795.99.
I'm happy with the Ultegra components. Still deciding on which bike to get.
It would be nice to here also from some Immortal Force owners.
Thanks for all your info.


----------



## StrongPerf (Aug 18, 2010)

For the sake of arguing...

The LeChamp CF with Ultegra is called the LTD
The LeChamp CF with Force is called the Fire (the one I bought, my mistake on calling it inferno)
The LeChamp CF with Red is called Inferno

They are all LeChamp CF. It says it right on the top tube of my bike. 

This is the one I bought:
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_fire.htm

Ok, so it's out of your budget. I was telling you why I bought the one I did. Not why you should do the same... I like the SRAM stuff and it wasn't offered on the Immortal's. My point it that it comes down to personal preference and personal needs. Only you know what your preference nad needs are.


----------



## chouchani (Nov 29, 2010)

NewCyclist, you write: "The reason I want to get the carbon frame is that this bike should be about 2 pounds less then my Sprint."

That's a *fact* about the bike, yes. But it's not a reason to buy it. Why do you want to buy a new bike w/ a carbon frame? 

You also say that your buddies (who are on a racing team) "have mentioned that the carbon frame is a softer ride and that less weight helps on the hills." 

I am going to question whether 2lbs of *frame* weight is likely to help on the hills. Are you having *trouble* on hills? If so, is a new bike the optimal solution? Are you on a racing team like your buddies? Do you want to be on one?

I know it seems like I'm busting your b***s repeatedly -- and I am!  But I'm doing it because I speculate (from the way you're making this decision) that you are young and because you call yourself "NewCyclist". If I'm wrong about the 'young' part, my bad. 

But you haven't even mentioned what kind of riding you do, or that you want to do in the future, or any problem you're having. Hey, if you don't know what problem you are trying to solve, then you are unlikely to solve it with a new bike!

Now, if there's money burning a hole in your pocket -- that's different!


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

StrongPerf said:


> For the sake of arguing...
> 
> The LeChamp CF with Ultegra is called the LTD
> The LeChamp CF with Force is called the Fire (the one I bought, my mistake on calling it inferno)
> ...


No arguing on my part.

The Le Champ CF Fire is a beauty.
The bikes that I'm comparing are the The Le Champ CF LTD and the Immortal Force.
Do you think The Le Champ CF LTD would be a better choice the Immortal Force.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

chouchani said:


> NewCyclist, you write: "The reason I want to get the carbon frame is that this bike should be about 2 pounds less then my Sprint."
> 
> That's a *fact* about the bike, yes. But it's not a reason to buy it. Why do you want to buy a new bike w/ a carbon frame?
> 
> ...


Not young my friend, I will be 47 in January.
Newer rider, I guess you could say that.
No, money is not burning a hole in my pocket.
Just wanting to get a carbon frame bike like many people on these forums.
Like I said before, I am told that that carbon frame bikes make it a softer ride.
I put 300-400 miles a month, not a young kid anymore a softer ride sounds good to me.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

Now that I have someone buying my Sprint next week, Bikes Direct just raised $100.00 on
the Le Champion CF LTD.
At $1,599.95 I might be going a different direction.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

At $1600, you can not buy a Ulteg. 6700 Carbon frame carbon seat post. You just can not, that is brand new, zero miles. Check around a bit, then go back and buy it. I had a Sprint, still do, and now I have them both and like the Le Champ CF much better.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

Tommaso Volo Sram Force $1,595.00


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

Very Good. You done your homework. Now buy it and tell us about the
bike.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you

This has been a very useful thread for me

I have debated the Sram group specs for over a year; full vs reduced
it is clear customers are used to and accept reduced group spec on Shimano
but that has been unclear on Sram [so I have stayed with full]

With the prices of all components going way up this year and with USD continuing weak; it is very good to know how to best spec the most attactive bikes; or at least how to offer customer friendly options.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

Still need the buyer for my Sprint, which should be happening next week.
Had made my mind up for the the Le Champion CF at $1,499.95, now it's 1,599.95.
I like the Shimano Ultegra on my Sprint.
Found the Tommaso Volo at 1,599.95.
I don't see what's reduced on this bikes Sram Force. (17.5lbs 54cm Frame)
I'm not an expert on components, but comparing to some other bikes I did not see anything different.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

NewCyclist said:


> Still need the buyer for my Sprint, which should be happening next week.
> Had made my mind up for the the Le Champion CF at $1,499.95, now it's 1,599.95.
> I like the Shimano Ultegra on my Sprint.
> Found the Tommaso Volo at 1,599.95.
> ...



I think if you post the specs of both bikes; someone will point out the difference

But FULL GROUP bikes means: CRANK, DER, SHIFTERS, BRAKES, BB, and CASSETTE ~~ a full FORCE GROUP bike will have each of those items from a Force group. a full ULEGTRA GROUP bike will have each of those items as Ultegra
{some people include chain in this diffination}

A reduced group bike would have Shifters and Der from the Group

So a RED reduced group bike might have a crank that costs half the cost of the Red crank or have Tektro Brakes instead of Red brakes

What this means to me is that as I see customers willing to accept Sram equipped bikes with reduced groups; we can greatly reduce the cost. With US currency going down and material and costs going up; it is important to look for ways to keep bikes at the best prices {example: I may drop custom paint on some LC CF models as that would take down retail by $100 on paint along}


staying most competitive spec for price is always a moving target and subject what consumers preceive as valuable.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

Looking at the specs of both bikes, the Tommaso Volo has the same specs in Sram Force, as the Le Champion CF has in Shimano Ultegra.
They also have the same wheel set.
Don't get me wrong I think Motobecane has good bikes.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

NewCyclist said:


> Looking at the specs of both bikes, the Tommaso Volo has the same specs in Sram Force, as the Le Champion CF has in Shimano Ultegra.
> They also have the same wheel set.
> Don't get me wrong I think Motobecane has good bikes.



Thank you

I think if you look closely at specs you will notice major difference in Stem, Bar, Post,Saddle, Brakes, Tires, and most costly in Crank.

If you google the cost on the Crank on each bike; it may be more than you think

Or maybe I am looking at different bikes.

I think you you post list of specs on each bike: you may get detailed comments on the differences

both bikes seem nice to me: but they are a completely different level of spec


----------



## mikeyp.1 (May 24, 2006)

Mike-couldn't you spec Red\Force or Red/Rival combos to reduce cost?I know I would prefer this to Tectro,FSA etc.I hear Appex brakes are very good must be cheap no?
P.S. Dollar is strengthening recently.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

Still have not purchased a bike yet.
Buyer for my Sprint needs another week to come up with the money to buy my Sprint.
After comparing bikes, I have made the decision to purchase Le Champion CF in White/Gray. My first choice was the Red/White but that one is out of stock.


----------

